# Aphorism



## rice (Sep 21, 2010)

there's no thread for this yet, right? 

so here's my summary for this awesome sawce manga:
our main character *Rokudou Momiji* can see a floating island in the sky while others can't. He enrolled for *Naraka High School*, an ordinary looking high school that only accepts people who can see the island.

When Rokudou first came in, he's told to right a Japanese character on a given paper, and he wrote 'transform/change'. This character went on his hand, and he's told to fight with this character..... 
[sp][/sp]

This manga doesn't update regularly, but it's pretty awesome I think 

check it out here: Chapter 64


----------



## Major_Glory (Sep 21, 2010)

Just read 5 chapters. Pretty nice read so far.


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2010)

i like how they had characters for thier power


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm glad someone had the common sense to write 'revive'. I would have tried 'invulnerable' but there's no singular chinese character that conveys this.


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2010)

i would've wrote something like 'god'


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 21, 2010)

A big meh for this manga for now though it does have a peck of potential, i'm pretty saddened by a few things. i really hate the cliche of everyday student(s) suddenly being hurled into a dangerous situation. Sometimes it done really well without feeling rush or leaving out some understanding of the character i'm rooting for, biomeat nector, high school of the dead, Battle Royale. This manga pays lip service to giving the leading man and leading lady a personality that you may want to see survive....except the story rushes you to "this school is actually hell ROFL suckers!!!" that much of what happens doesn't register any shock or suspense. Anyway the main character is average enough that its believable, he has no charm and much of the dialogue can be skipped. I didn't find something to chuckle at till i found the guy who wrote revive as his character. He has become my favorite character just for that. nothing to enjoy so far, nothing to hate either.


----------



## Angoobo (Sep 21, 2010)

Quite similar to Battle Royale...
I hope it does bring something new....


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 21, 2010)

Ifrit. said:


> Quite similar to Battle Royale...
> I hope it does bring something new....



you might want to reread battle royale.


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2010)

i have read chinese spoilers that you guys haven't :ho


----------



## Major_Glory (Sep 21, 2010)

I read them...and saw the raws! Now what?


----------



## Moon (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks alright, the first part was certainly rushed but things are going well now. Guess the mangaka just couldn't think of a more gradual way to get the situation started and instead just decided to throw it out there fast and get it over with. The delinquent guy is a bit annoying in his immediate redemption from being a complete jackass. If the school is actually about getting them to be able to fight off the blight then you'd think the teacher would mention what the hell is a useful character and what isn't. "One" aint gonna get you anywhere.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 21, 2010)

This is one of those series I've been vaguely interested in but never got around to reading. I do like the artstyle, it looks comfortable and natural. I like how it was a mix of students who knew and didn't knew what was going on. Similar things I've read before only had it all one way or the other (well, I suppose BR did have the two guys, but half's quite a bit different). I do like the little bits of humor it has. Like the billion little teru teru bouzu. 

I've been a bit curious about the Saekix2, looks like with them we get some more silliness. I'm liking the set-up of this series so far with the different tasks and getting to see what people can do given their one ability. I was a bit surprised that picking strength meant the characters could still use their abilities to fight the creature. The ability to revive terrifies me somewhat in that you'd still go through the pain and experience of dying.


----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2010)

Moon said:


> "One" aint gonna get you anywhere.


wrong, there is a definition of one, and it depends on your imagination. When you use your character, it's what comes in you mind that matters. If I wrote one, I can make the monster's IQ to one, or its height to one.  this is why it's interesting 

the 'revive' guy is a funny guy, ilike him


----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2010)

TimmKerry said:


> When Rokudou first came in, he's told to right a Japanese character on a given paper, and he wrote 'transform/change'. This character went on his hand, and he's told to fight with this character.....



 what are you trying to say?


----------



## rice (Oct 2, 2010)

new raw chapter is up 

these are chinese raws btw


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 26, 2011)

*Aphorism 
*​






> Shinnen Naraka High School, is a seemingly normal school. However, unknown to the public is the cruel truth of what really goes on in the school`s halls. Rather than studying, students are forced to struggle for their very survival. And the strong bonds of friendship may be the only difference between life and death.



Link to the manga Reading online: 

Chapter 6 


I just read this all in one sitting....this is some seriously awesome shit. Really Haxed out. 

Scan from chapter 10; SPOILER, look at your own risk. (look though, its fucking hilarious)



All I gotta say is...Damn.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2012)

*CH 35*:Agni


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 1, 2012)

Almost forgot i had this shit in my list .


----------



## rajin (Nov 2, 2013)

*Aphorism 56 Raw*

*It didn't even hit him.*


----------



## rajin (Nov 16, 2013)

*chapter 54 released
BAPS *


----------



## rajin (Jan 25, 2014)

*Aphorism 58 Raw*
*The Soul King Gives a Name*


----------



## rajin (Feb 27, 2014)

*Aphorism 60 Raw

Ch.158

59 Raw
Ch.158*


----------



## CA182 (Feb 27, 2014)

This manga doesn't get any lovin' does it?

It's a shame, it's a bloody good read.


----------



## rajin (Mar 27, 2014)

*Aphorism 61 Raw*

*Ch.159*


----------



## rajin (May 30, 2014)

*Aphorism 63 Raw*

*112*


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 30, 2014)

Its a good manga, but the random releases are really ruining its pacing.


----------



## rajin (Jul 31, 2014)

*Aphorism 65 Raw*

*volume 5 extras were also posted on Batoto. *


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 25, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Its a good manga, but the random releases are really ruining its pacing.



Precisely. It was one of my first manga, but I had to put it on-hold due to the random releases .


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 25, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Precisely. It was one of my first manga, but I had to put it on-hold due to the random releases .



I stopped at when there was only 32 chapters at the time. While there was raws they took to long to translate so I put it on hold.


----------



## rajin (Oct 30, 2014)

*Aphorism 68 Raw*
*and apparently the proper translation of what Gerard said here confirmed what X is.*


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 28, 2015)

This manga should have gotten an anime long time ago.


----------



## rajin (Apr 30, 2015)

*APHORISM 73 + EXTRA RAW*


*Chapter 163*
*
*
*
*


----------



## Alkaid (May 5, 2015)

CA182 said:


> This manga doesn't get any lovin' does it?
> 
> It's a shame, it's a bloody good read.



It's an amazing read, but the eratic translation speeds keep it from becoming more popular.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 6, 2015)

If there was an anime announcement I bet you the translation would be out faster and the attention would skyrocket.


----------



## rajin (Jun 25, 2015)

*Aphorism 75 Raw*

*Chapter 52!*


----------



## rajin (Sep 7, 2015)

*Chapter 63
*


----------



## rajin (Sep 24, 2015)

*APHORISM 78 RAW*


*Chapter 93*


----------

